# Conector Din a entrada auxiliar



## Marian0 (Feb 27, 2009)

Que tal amigos, tengo un autostereo viejo... Un  alpine tdm-7546.
En la parte posterior... tiene un conector din de 8 pines...
Este es su esquema y pinout http://www.fixya.com/support/p199039-alpine_tdm_7546/manual-2192/page-2

Supuestamente en el din se conectaria una bandeja portacds, me imagino que será una entrada de audio... Por lo que quisiera aprovechar esto para hacer una entrada auxiliar... (mp3 o lo que sea) *Corrijanme si me equivoco*

El problema no es encontrar las señales derecha izquierda ni masa.
El problema es que el stereo no entra en modo cd, me imagino que está esperando algun tipo de confirmación de los otros pines que sea indicador de que la bandeja porta cd está conectada.
Se podria conectar algunos otros pines, como para "hacerle creer" al stereo que la bandeja está conectada?

Saludos y gracias


Mariano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 28, 2009)

probablemente trabaje con alguna señal ttl o binario de alta y baja. y necesita eso, para saber cuando darle señal a la entrada, si el cd esta puesto o no.

podrias ir a preguntarle en alguna casa de colocacion de alarmas y autostereos.

ahi podrian decirte.

si quieres podes probar colocando la señal de audio y reproduciendola. luego con una pila de 1,5volts, le vas dando de a 1 a cada cable sobrante del dim.

solo tocalo por un instante y escucha si sale sonido.

una vez hecho eso, si no funcionó, vas tocando de a pares de cablecitos. de a 2 juntos.

luego de a 3

y asi.

esa pila, estaria supliendo el voltaje positivo de un estado ttl alto o de un 1 binario.

salu-2.


----------



## Marian0 (Mar 1, 2009)

Voy a probar... estuve probando haciendo puentes con resistencias y no anduvo...
Como decis que haga?

que vaya conectando el lado positivo o negativo de la pila cada vez que pruebo?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 4, 2009)

podria ser
pero no creo q reconozca pulsos negativos (-1). pues si colocas el positivo a masa y el negativo al cablesito, obtendras un 1 negativo. y eso no esta dentro de la logica.

la verdad lo q puedes hacer es:

medir con tester q los cables no tengan voltajes altos.
luego, unir de a pares de cables entre si, y ponerle la pilita de a 1 a los cables q restan.

si no funciona, cambias la union a otro par de cablesitos. y pruebas de a 1 los cablesitos restantes con la pilita.

asi ves si algun par de cables necesita una llave o swicht entre ellos. (como por ejemplo un MUTE o ST-BY)

saludos.


----------

